# 3.38 streaming...



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Does anyone know what 3.38 (which shows to be streaming) is supposed to address?

Ken


----------



## DougRuss (Oct 16, 2005)

Don't know what it's suppose to fix, but I Accepted mine yesterday and so far it has Locked up( Froze) on me about a Dozen Times while watching and switching HD OTA 
channels.[ Never had this problem prior to this Update !]
This is really getting to be a Pain in the @zz ! :nono:


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Doug, Are you using a DPP Twin? Please post your device setup.

Ken, will post notes next week. As previously stated, uninfluenced feedback is desired.


----------



## DougRuss (Oct 16, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> Doug, Are you using a DPP Twin? Please post your device setup.
> 
> Ken, will post notes next week. As previously stated, uninfluenced feedback is desired.


I do believe it's a Dish Pro Twin LNBF ?

I have a Dish 500 and a Dish 300 ( 61.5) and a SW-21 Switch.

If I have time I'll verify this .


----------

